# Qui a essayé l'Apple TV ?



## MyHappyMac (20 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous ! 

J'attendais ça avec impatience de la part de Steve mais quelqu'un a t-il ou elle éssayé l'Apple TV ?
Surtout la question qui me brûle le plus les lèvres : Y-a t'il moyen d'afficher l'image du mac sur la TV et pas juste le contenu d'Itunes, ce qui serait (presque) lamentable .... ?
@+


----------



## Alycastre (20 Janvier 2007)

Il est gentil le garçon ... !!!:rateau:  :hosto:


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Janvier 2007)

Oui moi je l'ai essayé..........il est marrant..........moi aussi !           


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## MyHappyMac (20 Janvier 2007)

Eh les gars, j'ai pas demandé qui en avait un chez lui !!!! J'ai demandé qui a pu l'essayer.
Certains revendeurs et autres gens bien placé en ont eu entre les mains alors il y en a peut-être un sur ce forum... hein les analphabetes !


----------



## akdmks (30 Janvier 2007)

BIEN REPONDU !!!!!!

Ici hélas, on prend souvent les questions au niveau le plus con possible sans chercher ce qu'il y a derriere ...


----------

